# Please help me pick a 5 string bass



## bcolville (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey guys,
Recently, I've been recording guitars and using a pitch shifter to do bass. This worked for me before but I'm getting more anal about how my mixes sound and that won't cut it anymore. I need a bass to start recording. I do intend to downtune as I play mainly in drop c, drop ab, and f standard. I was hoping you guys could share me your knowledge and help me pick one.

So last weekend I went over to Long & Mcquade and tried some basses. I do not know the exact models but I tried two different Ibanez SR's, and a Dingwall. Needless to say the Dingwall blew away all my expectations. But that's not happening. The two SR's I played were nice but the B string didn't have enough tension. I know I could get bigger strings but would I was thinking it might be worth it to get a BTB for the 35" scale length. Ltd basses interest me but I'd have to order from Axe Music without trying out.

Here's a list of things want:
-35" scale (I can probably get along with 34" but prefer 35"
-Natural finish 
-Good for studio use
-Good for downtuning

As for budget constraints, if Long & Mcquade carries it, I can trade in an amp I never use and probably go as high as 700$. If I were to order from Axe Music, We are more in the 300-400$ range.

I know this is a lot to read but I appreciate any help you guys may offer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 29, 2013)

Find a used Spector Legend 5 or Schecter Stiletto Custom 5.











And if you don't mind sunburst, the Schecter Omen Extreme 5.






EDIT: Just noticed you can do a trade-in. You can most likely get the Stiletto Custom 5 for $600, which means you can do the amp trade in.


----------



## bcolville (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions, Ill take a look at some schecters next time I'm there and see if I dig them

EDIT: Can't try them out as L&M doesn't carry Schecter. Might have to take a risk


----------



## coffinwisdom (Oct 30, 2013)

BTBs are super nice basses you really can't go wrong with them. 

Those SR basses you tried probably had .128 or .130 B strings and that combined with a 34" scale makes for a pretty weak B string most of the time, but honestly an upgrade to a .135 string makes a huge difference. I definitely am a fan of 35" scale tho I have that + a .135 string and it's perfect.

How much is a Dingwall Combustion in Canada? I've seen them for $1200 USD new and $750-800 USD used all the time I would imagine they are cheaper there?


----------



## jay moth (Oct 30, 2013)

I'd go with Peavey Grind.






35'', natural finish, I've got 6 string version tuned to drop Ab and it's sweet, but quite heavy. You may want to swap pickups. Or not, I kinda like them, but in my NGD thread some people were like "swap them now". Matter of personal taste, as always.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 30, 2013)

^ The pickups on the Peavey Grinds are one of the few cases where it's actually worth swapping stock pickups on a bass. Because of that, the Schecters and Spectors are better value.


----------



## bcolville (Oct 30, 2013)

ZMD said:


> BTBs are super nice basses you really can't go wrong with them.
> 
> Those SR basses you tried probably had .128 or .130 B strings and that combined with a 34" scale makes for a pretty weak B string most of the time, but honestly an upgrade to a .135 string makes a huge difference. I definitely am a fan of 35" scale tho I have that + a .135 string and it's perfect.
> 
> How much is a Dingwall Combustion in Canada? I've seen them for $1200 USD new and $750-800 USD used all the time I would imagine they are cheaper there?


Thanks for the info. Since Dingwall is based in Saskatoon where I live, my local shop gets a bunch of basses from them, often "b stock". I played a combustion and it was $1000 CAD. It may of been a b stock but I didn't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Pezshreds (Oct 30, 2013)

It's a 34", but if you can pick up a steinberger spirit, they're perfect for the studio.
Easy to play, and stay perfectly in tune with the steinberger bridge system


----------



## Wrecklyss (Oct 31, 2013)

Have owned the Schecter Stilleto pictured above, great bass. Would buy again, but now i'm leaning more towards a P5


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2013)

I planned on getting the P5, too, but man that neck looks ....ing wide.


----------



## that short guy (Oct 31, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I planned on getting the P5, too, but man that neck looks ....ing wide.


 
the neck is a little wider than say an ibanez SR or BTB but to me thats a good thing because I'm a guitar player with horrible right hand tech when it comes to bass so it makes it easer for me to make what I'm playing sound cleaner because I'm not accidentaly bumping the other strings. 

but serioulsy for the price you can't beat the P5 series if you want a bass J/B bass plus whe the bridge pickup isn't split it sounds pretty awesome. 

It's not a natural finish like you want but I strongly recommend it. great great bass for recording (i have the passive one)


----------



## bcolville (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. Ill keep a lookout for those. But Im really digging a BTB at the moment so Im going to see how much more Ill have to dish out for one.


----------



## Aderon (Oct 31, 2013)

bcolville said:


> Hey guys,
> Here's a list of things want:
> -35" scale (I can probably get along with 34" but prefer 35"
> -Natural finish
> ...



I bought a btb675 for all those exact reasons. It comes in the mail in a day or two. I'll let you know how I feel about it when i get some time to play around with it. I'm going to be using it in drop g#


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 31, 2013)

Schecter Stiletto Studio 5 is still my #1 choice in this price range. Used, they're available for $450-500. Neckthru, 3-band EQ, clear, modern sound, narrower string spacing, and 35" scale.


----------



## bcolville (Oct 31, 2013)

Aderon said:


> I bought a btb675 for all those exact reasons. It comes in the mail in a day or two. I'll let you know how I feel about it when i get some time to play around with it. I'm going to be using it in drop g#



I would really appreciate that considering there's none in stock here and I wouldn't be able to try before buying.


----------



## insanebassninja (Oct 31, 2013)

jay moth said:


> I'd go with Peavey Grind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a 6 string version Peavey Grind as well. In the wood color thats is in the Photo. Its heavy but can't compare to my Bass Teachers bass. God Damn and his is a 4 string also. my is stock those strings am still trying to Finger out what to use am only been playing for 9 months anyways.


----------



## insanebassninja (Nov 1, 2013)

Aderon said:


> I bought a btb675 for all those exact reasons. It comes in the mail in a day or two. I'll let you know how I feel about it when i get some time to play around with it. I'm going to be using it in drop g#



why Drop G#? its sounds like a fart. Drop A is as far as I will ever go. Then again its personally chouse. Do as you wish.


----------



## wookie606 (Nov 1, 2013)

insanebassninja said:


> why Drop G#? its sounds like a fart. Drop A is as far as I will ever go. Then again its personally chouse. Do as you wish.



Sounds fine with the right gauge of strings to me...


----------



## Underworld (Nov 1, 2013)

Go with a Peavey Cirrus (the non USA one), I bought mine for a steal used. Nice on the eyes and a good variety of tones, from mellow to brutal. Mine looks exactly like this :


----------



## Aderon (Nov 1, 2013)

insanebassninja said:


> why Drop G#? its sounds like a fart. Drop A is as far as I will ever go. Then again its personally chouse. Do as you wish.



On a 5 string w/ thicker gauges, shouldn't be that bad. Guess we'll know though once I get it


----------



## insanebassninja (Dec 14, 2013)

Aderon said:


> On a 5 string w/ thicker gauges, shouldn't be that bad. Guess we'll know though once I get it


I do know this .145 is a Good Bass string to use for low B and who knows it may work very well for low G#.


----------

